# Hashimoto Symptom Poll



## KristaD (Sep 5, 2013)

I've not found a specific post that has a combination of everyone's symptoms. 
I'm just so curious to know what YOU go through. Please share your experience!!

*Do you KNOW when you're having a hashi spell? * YES I do!

*My hashi spell-- *
Starts with my face feeling hot, my cheeks flush and my neck too. 
I begin to feel like I have an extremely high fever, extremely lethargic, weak and blah. Fatigue kicks in and when it gets real bad - I have to go lay down. I just feel 'wrong' flu like and awful.

*My Triggers:*
Working on this! I'm starting to realize stress can bring on a full attack. I'm celiac and gave up gluten long ago. But more recently I've quit dairy (Dr.'s orders) and when cheating - twice I've gone into a full attack -with major depression. 

*Overall Symptoms:*
Fatigue, extreme stiffness after sitting, weak muscles, pain in feet, legs, knees -all over! Inflammation, difficulty swallowing. Brain fog, depression, irrational thinking, irritability. Temperature fluctuations.

*Things I do that help: *
Vitamin D, Selenium, 5HTP, Adrenalplex, Zyflamend, digestive enzymes, no gluten, no dairy, veggie juicing. Try to eat regularly.

Please share if you would like. I would love to hear your experiences and gain from your knowledge. For me it's nice to know I'm not alone and someone else is feeling JUST like me. And it helps to realize I'm not crazy. I swear my husband thinks I make this crap up - it's all in my head. Sometimes I wish I had a hashi 'rash' that could be seen - so when I'm in a spell HE could SEE it... know what I mean??? Sheesh. 
Thank you!!


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Good idea. I totally understand about feeling like people just don't believe you. I feel like people think I'm a hypochondriac.

I can't answer or address all the things you have because I'm still trying to work out what is definitely Hashi's related and what is not and what exactly is helping or hindering at this point. Hard to tell especially when the doctors say "All your thyroid hormones are NORMAL." Grrr!

Symptoms wise - Definitely the feverish "not well" feeling. Like you are coming down with the flu or something. 
Weak muscles - feeling like I can't even lift my arms. 
Hypoglycemia 
Depression
Anxiety
Fatigue
Lack of concentration and forgetfulness
Restless legs
Insomnia
Weird face flushing - like a heat feeling that migrates around my face (Docs really thought I was insane over that one)
Aching joints
Weight gain - weight loss 
Hair loss, dry brittle hair.
Dry mouth
Burning tongue
Dry eyes
Dry skin
Excessive thirst
Intolerance to heat.

What I take, that helps, or seems to?

I'm taking Selenium - well brazil nuts every day. Vitamin C, probiotics, B12, evening primrose oil for hair. Was just told that my iron levels and vitamin D levels are now really good so I can stop taking those.

I tried going gluten free for two months and didn't feel it was helping much. I'm back to eating small amounts of gluten but still feeling pretty much the same. If anything I feel more tired than before but I'm also sleeping WAY better too so I don't know what that's all about.


----------



## Mdithrich (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh I like this post!!! I'm in the midst of being diagnosed but I'm definitely leaning towards Hashi's.

Let's see.....I'm in the crap storm of Hashi's episode right now:

Hives all over

Angioedema of the face and hands

Insomnia

Intolerance to cold

Weight gain (good lord, so much weight)

Headaches

The good old heartbeat in the ear

Extreme irritability/easy to anger/cry at the drop of a hat

Loss of hair

Brain fog

Body aches....almost arthritic in nature

Feet pain (didn't know that was related)

Feels like gum is stuck in the back of my throat.

What I'm doing to help?? Well honestly nothing. My doctors haven't prescribed anything and like I said, nothing is set in stone. I'm definitely going to look into the things that help you with hopes that maybe they'll help me too!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The symptoms I have read above are NOT exclusive to Hashimoto's. Most of them could relate to almost any autoimmune disease.

For me, before I got Hashimoto's under control, it was just lethargy. But again, this could have been any one of a zillion different medical conditions, but lab tests pointed to Hashimoto's.

While diet and good nutrition will make you feel better, it will not cure or help autoimmune diseases.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

I have Hashis, probably had it for some time. I have been through various stages-

Palps, (stopped now) lethargy, hot cold, hot cold, now getting pain in the hip joints and feet, ankles wrists, anywhere theres a ligament it hurts,, digestion not good, bloating, ect, hair thinning out, itchy eyes, itching inside ears,no stamina, cannot stand heat and humidity at ALL.weight gain.puffy hands fingers and face,some psoriasis.


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Insomnia, severe fatigue, heat and cold intolerance, dry skin/hair, depression, mood swings/irritability, loss of hair, weight loss/gain, digestive issues, numbness in arms, restlessness, brain fog, and lately dizziness nearly to the point of passing out.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, all-- I'm pretty much on the upswing right now, but I had some crazy ups and downs for two years. A year ago, I had my thyroid removed, mostly b/c of all the nodules and the inability for us to medicate it accurately, but also to see if it would calm down some of my symptoms. Before that I had off and on pretty much all of the above, most notably:

trouble sleeping

heart palpitations (when I was BOTH hyper and hypo)

memory issues

weight gain

shorter menstrual cycles

leg pain

massive hair loss

zero energy

constipation and diarrhea

very dry skin

Pulling out the thyroid (not sure I recommend this in most cases, but I for whatever reason could not tolerate thyroid meds before this) helped pretty quickly with sleep and leg pain. My levels still bobbed around like crazy until I gave up wheat. That seemed to be, for me, the last piece of the puzzle.

I do dry brush most mornings, to help the lymph system, and I do drink a green alkanizing/detox drink once a day. This is not so much to help with thyroid issues, but to help 'repair' my system, which feels like it's really taken a beating. I do feel stronger and less oscillation every month (though there is still some disturbances right around my period-- most one night of sleeplessness, small uptick in hair loss). I try to get gentle exercise most days and am looking forward to amping that back up a little in January, back to more cardio-- beyond walking, which I do a lot of.

I do feel like one of the biggest lessons I've learned is that I don't really have a lot of energy in reserve. I have to 'make' my energy pretty consciously and I do this by making sure I get a lot of sleep (8hrs a night) and that I do some kind of gentle exercise every day-- walks, yoga, or if I'm in a crunch just rounds of jumping jacks, squats, crunches...anything to get the blood and oxygen flowing helps overall). I also watch my sugar intake and I love coconut oil. I drink a tsp in hot lemon water once a day. I also like the soothing effects of tulsi.

There are some deficiencies like iron and D that go along with thyroid issues, so it is worth watching those, but otherwise, I totally agree with the other poster, CA-Lynn, that there is no particular vitamin combination that is going to cure you, but there are steps you can take to support your body as you titrate meds. And for me it took a looooong time to start feeling pretty even, even without my thyroid. It was a long way back, and I'm not 100%, but maybe 90%...which I'll take.


----------

